# How to get rid of fruit fly culture



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

So I just started my frog keeping hobbie with 2 cobalt I have 3 very blooming of fruit fly that I need to get rid of since my froglet don't eat that much it barely eat so I need to get rid of the fruit fly how do I do that


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

I recently had the same question. I just seal mine up and put them out in the sun for the afternoon, although you are better off keeping them in case one crashes.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

If there are other froggers near you, I'm sure someone would be more than happy to take them off your hands. 

However, if not, you can sit them in the sun. High temps will kill them (you might also be able to freeze them, I'd imagine that will kill them too).


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know... they're just insects, but isn't freezing a bit more humane? IDK being cooked to death or frozen to death both seem equally terrible.

Just don't microwave them!  I did that one time - 0/0 never again!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

tardis101 said:


> If there are other froggers near you, I'm sure someone would be more than happy to take them off your hands.
> 
> However, if not, you can sit them in the sun. High temps will kill them (you might also be able to freeze them, I'd imagine that will kill them too).


The advantage of freezing is that afterward you can run a little warm water on the outside and pop the flycicle into the garbage for gag-free cup cleaning.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I always put mine in the freezer, it kills them pretty quick and its easy to clean afterwards. Just pop out the frozen media and rinse with hot water and you can reuse the cup if you so desire.


----------

